# Did Sasuke just kill the original White Zetsu?



## うずまきナルト (Aug 31, 2011)

fucking badass  and now he's going to enter the war? My money is on him going to Kabuto and meeting Itachi as well.

Edit: Did *King *Sasuke just kill the original White Zetsu?


----------



## vjpowell (Aug 31, 2011)

I think it's one of the many clones that were produced by the Hashirama Cells. I think the original wears the Akatsuki Cloak and has both the black and white sides together. I think I saw the original one with Madara/Tobi


----------



## Faustus (Aug 31, 2011)

No, he didn't. Look carefully, OP, this Zetsu doesn't have flytrap things, only original Black and White Zetsus have. Thus, it's just a regular clone of White Zetsu.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2011)

Zetsu isn't fodder enough to die by his hands.


----------



## Nakson (Aug 31, 2011)

we shall see.........


----------



## Neelix (Aug 31, 2011)

*RIP Zetsu*


*RIP ZETSU*​
*Cause of Death:* Fried from the inside out
*Last words:* _WHY IS THIS HAPPENING?!?_
*Murderer:* Uchiha Sasuke

I hope the remaining 50000 Zetsu will go to his funeral.


----------



## Fear (Aug 31, 2011)

SASUKE YOU WILL BE MY NEW LIGHT


----------



## 24 Hours (Aug 31, 2011)

He should be proud that King Sasuke even waste his time to test on him


----------



## FearTear (Aug 31, 2011)

He had it coming, though


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2011)

LolKingSasuke

It was a clone, Zetsu isn't going to kill fodder yet.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 31, 2011)

I think a clone.


----------



## Litho (Aug 31, 2011)

FearTear said:


> He had it coming, though




won't let me post
Haha^^


----------



## Neelix (Aug 31, 2011)

FearTear said:


> He had it coming, though



That was actually Black zetsu speaking, oh my!
Sasuke killed the wrong person.


----------



## Summers (Aug 31, 2011)

Its a clone.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 31, 2011)

I dont know. The clones have spikes in them. This one doesnt


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

i think that was real Zetsu... Zetsu was scared of Sasuke so i doubt it was just clone


----------



## Sarry (Aug 31, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> fucking badass  and now he's going to enter the war? My money is on him going to Kabuto and meeting Itachi as well.
> 
> Edit: Did *King *Sasuke just kill the original White Zetsu?



Nah, it was probably a clone of Zetzu. 

Plus, ehm. Itachi is the King not Sasuke.


----------



## ScienceFiction (Aug 31, 2011)

It was obviously a clone...Kabuto still needs to be all WTF when his head is eaten by a White Zetsu spore.


----------



## TGM (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not certain. All of the current clones that are off battling don't have the whole half-face thing that the real ones currently have, but this Zetsu had just that. However, Zetsu's clones prior to war also had the half-face, so unless he sprouted out more clones just to watch Sasuke...


----------



## Faustus (Aug 31, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> I dont know. The clones have spikes in them. This one doesnt



You should already know the difference between White Zetsu clones and White Zetsu Army soldiers, which are his copies, not clones aka bunshins


----------



## Marsala (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think that White Zetsu _can_ die unless Black Zetsu dies. Remember when A snapped his neck?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe it really was the original white Zetsu. Why would Madara leave a fodder clone to look after Sasuke instead of the real one?


----------



## Semplice (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope not.  

I love Zetsu.  pek


----------



## OG Pandaman (Aug 31, 2011)

Lets just make a thread for every single Zetsu that died in the war now...


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 31, 2011)

It was only a clone. Madara knew Sasuke couldn't be fully controlled the way he is now. Why would he send the original white zetsu to watch him?


----------



## takL (Aug 31, 2011)

うずまきナルト;40176260meeting Itachi as well[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> i wish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, I hope it really was Zetsu he killed and not a clone. 

I like Zetsu's character, but I think he needs to be killed off before we'll get to the good fights with Madara and Kabuto. Now he's just kind of there and doesn't have any major fights coming up for him, so it would make sense.


----------



## Neelix (Aug 31, 2011)

Nobody cares about Zetsu it seems, yeah go fap to your "Sasuke-sama-king-emperor-told my mom "HES BACK" and she didnt understand shit-blow on me please", HIS MURDERER.

I'll stay here crying about his death.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 31, 2011)

Neelix said:


> *RIP ZETSU*​
> *Cause of Death:* Fried from the inside out
> *Last words:* _WHY IS THIS HAPPENING?!?_
> *Murderer:* Uchiha Sasuke
> ...



Why zetsu ? LMAO there is no why with King Sasuke, there's only is, dont ask why its that way, just know it is that way, King Sasuke of the Eterntal Chaos Sharingan whos' blood of thy's parents flow through thy's amaterasu, fuels thy's blood soaked soul, What I say? Didn’t I say come to me? Do I ever disappoint? Fuckin’ no. Why? I deliver. Why? I’m your man. How do I know? How? Know? *No* Know how. I got 100 things to do this morning and you’re first in line so could we move it along - King Fuckin Sasuke


----------



## Faustus (Aug 31, 2011)

*Original White Zetsu was NOT killed this chapter*

Ok, I'm just tired of numerous threads on this topic. Some people really lack attention, so I'm doing this the hard way.

1. This is original White Zetsu:

He ALWAYS has his flaytrap things.

2. This is White Zetsu regular *clone*:

It looks the same but lacks the flytrap

3. This is the soldiers of White Zetsu Army:  They are not his clones (bunshins), but they are his *copies*, created by Madara using the same method he used for the original White Zetsu - growing Hashirama cells and combining them with plants which serve as medium via unknown jutsu as explained by Sakura. They look different because they have complete bodies, they are green and have spikes because of Kabutos use of Yamato DNA to make them stronger. Why I'm talking about them? Because some people can't see the difference between regular Zetsu clone and Zetsu Army soldiers 

4. Raikage has *never* killed original White Zetsu during the Kage summit (this is to those who says original White Zetsu is killed by Sasuke but it doesn't matter because he is replaceable). The original one is not replaceable but it is hard to kill for sure and snapped neck is not enough. There  Karin senses Zetsu chakra no differently from other people despite him being "dead". Finally, this comment  confirms he was not killed. The sensor of Karin's level can't tell if he is alive or dead? Give me a break, of course it's a huge hint he wasn't killed that easilly!


5. And now this:  I've even lightened it for you, NF. It's clear that this Zetsu doesn't have flytrap things. Thus, it's a regular clone.


----------



## memocay (Aug 31, 2011)

Of Course is Lord Zetsu alive !

All of us humble believers know that this was just a pawn that was created after Lord Zetsu?s image


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2011)

Zetsu-sama will live forever.


----------



## memocay (Aug 31, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Zetsu-sama will live forever.



wise words young Skywalker


----------



## ovanz (Aug 31, 2011)

Those zetsu doesnt matter, they are crazy clones man-made plants, I think it will be R.I.P. Zetsu if is the black one who i forgot it was fighting Mizukage lol even kishi forgot that.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 31, 2011)

I never notice there was a original white zetsu lol, only the black one, but OP could be right.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2011)

memocay said:


> wise words young Skywalker


            .


----------



## Iruel (Aug 31, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Why zetsu ? LMAO there is no why with King Sasuke, there's only is, dont ask why its that way, just know it is that way, King Sasuke of the Eterntal Chaos Sharingan whos' blood of thy's parents flow through thy's amaterasu, fuels thy's blood soaked soul, What I say? Didn?t I say come to me? Do I ever disappoint? Fuckin? no. Why? I deliver. Why? I?m your man. How do I know? How? Know? *No* Know how. I got 100 things to do this morning and you?re first in line so could we move it along - King Fuckin Sasuke



Cool story bro.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 31, 2011)

Zackary = The Black Zetsu Is The Original 

Zack = White Zetsu The One That Can Create Clones


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 31, 2011)

More like RIP copy of a half-Zetsu # 785,354,322.


----------



## Renyou (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know... Kishi has forgotten to draw stuff before, it's very possible he just forgot to draw the flytrap.

Remember the whole "Karin got sucked by Danzo's suicidal jutsu because the large tree isn't there" fiasco? It turned out Kishimoto had just forgotten to draw the tree.

Not that I don't like Zetsu, just being realistic.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 31, 2011)

Renyou said:


> Not that I don't like Zetsu, just being realistic.



Being realistic I'm saying it's not time to kill White Zetsu off out of nowhere just to show Sasuke's complete Susano.


----------



## Appleofeden (Aug 31, 2011)

Does it matter? Zetsu's role isn't over, do people really think Zetsu is dead? I know I dont.


----------



## Appleofeden (Aug 31, 2011)

Zetsu is not dead yet no need for a RIP thread wait till he's actualy dead


----------



## SacredX (Aug 31, 2011)

I was wondering if that was a Zetsu clone or not.  He doesn't look like the powered up clones from Yamato, yet I don't see the flytrap either.  Really hoping it was a clone.


----------



## iSmile (Aug 31, 2011)

We will always remember you, clone or not!


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 31, 2011)

That isn't _just_ a white Zetsu clone, that's THE white Zetsu half! You can tell by how half of his face is melted off to show he's separated from his black side.

There's 'serious' Black Zetsu, 'lighthearted' White Zetsu, and the 10,0000 mindless drones that were made in White Zetsu's image.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 31, 2011)

*That is not a clone of White Zetsu, it IS him. (proof)*

That isn't _just_ a white Zetsu clone, that's THE white Zetsu half! You can tell by how _*half of his face is melted off to show he's separated from his black personality*_. The White Zetsu clone army can be distinguished from the original White Zetsu because they have _*symmetrical faces and complete mouths.*_ They also have spikes jutting out of their shoulders to show off the strength augmentation given by Kabuto, and cracked skin all over.  


*Spoiler*: __ 









There's the 'stoic' Black Zetsu personality, the 'lighthearted' White Zetsu personality, and the 10,0000 mindless drones that were made in White Zetsu's image. The clones die like soulless ants getting stepped on when they fight, but this one shows genuine shock and possibly even fear at the plan possibly getting fucked up. You'll also note how the* Black Zetsu was last seen fighting the Mizukage ALONE*; who do you think Madara would leave in charge to watch over his precious Sasuke in the meantime? Maybe someone who has already babysat Sasuke multiple times in the past already?



Yo.

NOTE: I'm not saying that this means original White Zetsu is dead, but I do know it's not just another random army drone that got in the way.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Aug 31, 2011)

Good observation!~


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Guess this open the way for Kabuto to get in.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 31, 2011)

Bad observation - black Zetsu was alone before, when white Zetsu was killed by Raikage and that didnt mark the end of white zetsu too.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 31, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Bad observation - black Zetsu was alone before, when white Zetsu was killed by Raikage and that didnt mark the end of white zetsu too.



I didn't say that he was DEAD, I'm just saying that it's not just another clone.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 31, 2011)

Ko_Ko said:


> I didn't say that he was DEAD, I'm just saying that it's not just another clone.



In fact that means he is a clone since he cant be a real one since a real one does not exist. As we've seen if there ever was a real one he would be dead by raikages hand already. If we refuse to call him clone we should call him "half clone" but I guess the only reason he is only one half is so that he can be attached at black Zetsu.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 31, 2011)

nah its just a clone created by zetsu not using the bijuu as a power source. they also have melted faces iirc. this zetsu also lacks the plants.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 31, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> In fact that means he is a clone since he cant be a real one since a real one does not exist. As we've seen if there ever was a real one he would be dead by raikages hand already. If we refuse to call him clone we should call him "half clone" but I guess the only reason he is only one half is so that he can be attached at black Zetsu.



There is definitely an original White Zetsu. He didn't actually die when Raikage appeared to break his neck, everyone simply presumed he did and that's how he surprised them; *Karin was still able to sense his chakra in the room after it happened though.*



We can assume that the White Half may have some good regenerative abilities and that a lot of things may not mark the end of him, this included. The Black Zetsu is clearly more of a front-line fighter, while the White half has massive clone support/healing abilities, along with Mokuton jutsu. The white clones simply have diluted powers reminiscent of the original white half.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 31, 2011)

Zetsu could of used this technique as it has the same face as the original.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 31, 2011)

Neh, Zetsu might spawned more of himself, but yes, that one is the original white one, if he's dead or not that's a different story.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 31, 2011)

its clearly the true white zetsu


now he might be dead if you think, with raikage his neck was snapped but he was still there...sasuke just stabbed and burned him with amaterasu D:...

plus, sasuke seems to have attacked zetsu by surprise in the dark, thats why he reacted like that, i doubt that he had any time to make his clone.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 31, 2011)

You skipped over a crucial detail you simpleton, *Zetsu doesn't die*.

By the way, stop trying too troll my fandom.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 31, 2011)

well white zetsu might just reborn by growing on black zetsu's side again .


zetsu needs to stay around, he is one of the best characters xD.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 31, 2011)

It's either the real deal or a direct clone, so not a mass clone, but just a clone directly made by zetsu.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 31, 2011)

Good observation, sir. 

Zetsu should've just melded with the ground or the rock behind him, but whatever... was a nice dramatic touch.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm going to believe it's a clone for now.


----------



## icyBlade (Aug 31, 2011)

Actually, I disagree.

Link removed

As you can see, the Zetsu clones created only have half a face, just like the original. Therefore, the one that Sasuke killed isn't necessarily the original White Zetsu. 

Also, I don't think Zetsu would just get killed off like that, he is quite relevant to the story and still remains quite a mystery to us, but that's just me.


----------



## MissingShinobi (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice, I think it is as well.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

There *is *an original white Zetsu, Madara told him to go and reunite with the Black half once. 

The one who died may not be him...but it may be...

Either way Black Zetsu can spawn off another one im sure...so no worries


----------



## ace_skoot (Aug 31, 2011)

nothing wrong with OP. but id like to contend the idea white zetsu clones are mindless, the nenji copy could speak and plan so there not mindless probably like how naruto shadow clones copy his personaily and memories


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 31, 2011)

icyBlade said:


> Actually, I disagree.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Actually that's a good point, I forgot about that. I still like to maintain that the Zetsu we see getting incinerated here is NOT another member of the "zetsu army" though, maybe a direct clone though.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice observation and a plausible theory, but not provable yet.

But this Zetsu ain't coming back, death by Enton's flames. Done. Orochimaru's snake was white too.



Jeαnne said:


> well white zetsu might just reborn by growing on black zetsu's side again .
> 
> 
> zetsu needs to stay around, he is one of the best characters xD.



Actually I've supported a theory for a while that the reason that White Zetsu is seemingly so much younger and less serious is that he has died before and then regrows out of Black Zetsu as a completely new personality and being.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 31, 2011)

It _is_ the real white Zetsu, but he probably won't die here. Just incapacitated to allow Sasuke to go through.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Zetsu can create White Zetsus. While one White Zetsu was watching Sasuke, Black Zetsu created an identical copy to inform Madara of the Jinchuuriki's entrance in the war.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

R.I.P. ZETSU.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> fucking badass  and now he's going to enter the war? My money is on him going to Kabuto *and meeting Itachi as well.*



DO IT, KISHI. MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 31, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Zetsu isn't fodder enough to die by his hands.



White Zetsu is not the fighting type anyways.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 31, 2011)

Just a copy of Zetsu.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke fans are so desperate for it to be the original White Zetsu


----------



## Wendson (Aug 31, 2011)

White Zetsu will return as a Edo.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 31, 2011)

RIP Zetsu. You'll be missed...

not really.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2011)

OP deserves a galaxy ryoma award.


----------



## The Red Skull (Aug 31, 2011)

*Is Zetsu dead? *

I just saw this and now I'm worried. Poor Zetsu  Why must he suffer so?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 31, 2011)

it was just a clone man.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 31, 2011)

No way brah.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Chillax, Black Zetsu can make those White sides all day, bro


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 31, 2011)

the way he reacted i would say that was the original white zetsu


----------



## Faustus (Aug 31, 2011)

Appleofeden said:


> Does it matter? Zetsu's role isn't over, do people really think Zetsu is dead? I know I dont.



It seems it really does, especially for Sasuke-tards, just look at the ridiculous amount of threads screaming about how Sasuke killed the "real" White Zetsu


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 31, 2011)

if it was the original it'd have the flytrap around its waste and a pair of pants.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> the way he reacted i would say that was the original white zetsu



What, by pleading for his life? Why do you think any of the other White clones wouldn't do the same?


----------



## Faustus (Aug 31, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> the way he reacted i would say that was the original white zetsu



Even the one from 100 000 Zetsu Army was afraid to be beaten by Sakura. All his clones - bunshins or copies - are living beings, so yes, they can react like that

EDIT: It seems mods merged all threads. Anyway, there  I explain why this one is not original


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 31, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Zetsu could of used this technique as it has the same face as the original.



This. Kishi wouldn't kill the real white zetsu just like that, one of the original akatsuki members.

Original white zetsu lives.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> i think that was real Zetsu... Zetsu was scared of Sasuke so i doubt it was just clone



yeah it was the real zetsu...


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 31, 2011)

MS81 said:


> yeah it was the real zetsu...



The raikage snapped zetsus neck. He was confirmed dead. Only later to come back again. Karin noticed something strange about him at the summit


----------



## The Red Skull (Aug 31, 2011)

Neelix said:


> *RIP ZETSU*​
> *Cause of Death:* Fried from the inside out
> *Last words:* _WHY IS THIS HAPPENING?!?_
> *Murderer:* Uchiha Sasuke
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS7nqwGt4-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 31, 2011)

*White Zetsu Clones have a full head.*

The White Zetsu killed by Sasuke has only half a head/face, ergo, it's the original and he's been burned to ashes 

I'm not too worried, though as White Zetsu has "died" before when Raikage snapped his goddamned neck...and het got better.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> *White Zetsu Clones have a full head.*
> 
> The White Zetsu killed by Sasuke has only half a head/face, ergo, it's the original and he's been burned to ashes
> 
> I'm not too worried, though as White Zetsu has "died" before when Raikage snapped his goddamned neck...and het got better.



yup. he's immortal. he's made out of hashiramas cells. Tsunade said something about hashiramas cells granting madara immortality


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 31, 2011)

Zetsu didn't have the spike thing around him.


It's a clone!


----------



## うずまきナルト (Aug 31, 2011)

Sarry said:


> Nah, it was probably a clone of Zetzu.
> 
> Plus, ehm. Itachi is the King not Sasuke.



It's Lord Itachi, so get it correct bitch lol.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> *White Zetsu Clones have a full head.*


 No. Only his copies which are the 100000 Zetsu Army have.



> The White Zetsu killed by Sasuke has only half a head/face


 Like ALL his regular clones



> White Zetsu has "died" before when Raikage snapped his goddamned neck...


 No. Raikage never killed him for "real". Snapped neck is seemingly nothing for him, does he really have normal organs and bones?

Your whole post is fail, good sir.



うずまきナルト said:


> That was a clone of white zetsu.


 He was real, he just hadn't died for real.


----------



## F3ar0ner (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, I don't know if he's a clone or the real Zetsu
but  says:



> The original Zetsu was left at the headquarters to keep an eye on Sasuke while he's recovering in order to prevent Kabuto from capturing him during the war.





> Meanwhile at headquarters, Sasuke tests out his new eyes, conjuring up the new form of his Susanoo, partially destroying the base and impaling the White Zetsu with his arrow, who was then incinerated by the flames of Amaterasu.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Aug 31, 2011)

Faustus said:


> He was real, he just hadn't died for real.



I misread what he wrote. I thought he was talking about when A and Killer Bee took Kisame's zetsu clone head off. My bad, he was correct


----------



## Faustus (Aug 31, 2011)

F3ar0ner said:


> Well, I don't know if he's a clone or the real Zetsu
> but  says:



That's what I saw there:


> Meanwhile at headquarters, Sasuke tests out his new eyes, conjuring up the new form of his Susanoo, partially destroying the base and impaling what seems to be the White Zetsu clone with his arrow, who was then incinerated by the flames of Amaterasu.



But whatever, it's not a legitimate source.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 31, 2011)

Naah. It was for sure a clone.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 31, 2011)

Doubtful. I believe there is no "real" white Zetsu, all of them are. More than likely, Zetsu, like a lot of Akatsuki members, has some special secret that grants him something akin to immortality. Going with the whole plant theme, black Zetsu could be like a "soil" on which the white Zetsu "grows".


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 31, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> the way he reacted i would say that was the original white zetsu



This. However Black Zetsu could easily produce another one.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Aug 31, 2011)

What he did kill, was Zetsu's trust.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 31, 2011)

Weird enough, i actually felt sorry for a Zetsu fodder for the first time in this war, probably because of his cry of anguish and the brutal way he was killed.


----------



## luap2000 (Aug 31, 2011)

The original white zetsu is with Yamato in the statue Thingy isn't he to make the clones strongier


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 31, 2011)

The Zetsu clones are devoid of personality.

 If it weren't the original one, there wouldn't be this "Why Sasuke, why?? " reaction.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 31, 2011)

Zetsu should have read the fine print that comes with befriending a Uchiha.

The Uchiha are exactly the most loyal group of people.

They are a clan with a history of hatred, and betrayal.

Look how quick Itachi decided to turn on Nagato/Kabuto just a couple of chapters back.


----------



## Iruel (Sep 1, 2011)

Luiz said:


> The Zetsu clones are devoid of personality.
> 
> If it weren't the original one, there wouldn't be this "Why Sasuke, why?? " reaction.



No theyre not. The one Sakura killed had a personality/emotions.


----------



## MihaiJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Yea, probably it's just another clone!


----------



## stevensr123 (Sep 1, 2011)

It looked like it was the original. I mean was there ever a time where one of the zetsu clones looked shit scared of dying?


Normally the clones when they dye say something sarcastic or analyse what happened.

When raikage killed the clone, He simply said the raikage was very fast, when naruto killed the clones the clones were calmed and arrogant.

This time though? that thing was shit scared. The reaction certainly points at it being the original.


----------



## stevensr123 (Sep 1, 2011)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> No theyre not. The one Sakura killed had a personality/emotions.



But not as much personality/reaction/emotions upon death.

Most of the other clones have been arrogant/calm.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Sep 1, 2011)

Luiz said:


> The Zetsu clones are devoid of personality.
> 
> If it weren't the original one, there wouldn't be this "Why Sasuke, why?? " reaction.



Any sentient being who can speak would yell something along those lines of he or she was getting killed.




stevensr123 said:


> But not as much personality/reaction/emotions *upon death.*
> 
> Most of the other clones have been arrogant/calm.



We never saw Sakura give the killing strike so we don't know.

This was the last we saw of that particular Zetsu. Link removed


----------



## stevensr123 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok so we didn't see him die, But he was pretty much fucked, smashed to pieces, surrounded by enemies and yet he still casually talked and didn't really looked THAT bad.

In this case, it was almost like zetsu was begging for is life, terrified and was wondering why sasuke was doing such a crazy thing. I might be looking into it too much, but to me it's reaction was totally different to the other zetsu.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Sep 1, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> Ok so we didn't see him die, But he was pretty much fucked, smashed to pieces, surrounded by enemies and yet he still casually talked and didn't really looked THAT bad.
> 
> In this case, it was almost like zetsu was begging for is life, terrified and was wondering why sasuke was doing such a crazy thing. I might be looking into it too much, but to me it's reaction was totally different to the other zetsu.



The pain of being impaled and burned could be the reason he seemed more emotional. Who really knows though, we will just have to see.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 1, 2011)

Obviously yes.

A clone wouldn't be shitting in his pants and begging for his life. 

Matter of fact, real zetsu stayed with Sasuke the entire time.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 1, 2011)

The last time that we have seen the original white Zetsu was in chapter 536, talking with Madara in the Gedou Mazo's room while Sasuke is recovering (so some other Zetsu must be in that moment with the boy). We know that he is the original white beacuse his flytrap.


*Spoiler*: __ 










It's interesting notice that the "original white Zetsu" seems something originated - but I could be wrong - directly by the black half, so maybe is that the way with which he saved himself by the Raikage (and Mifune's sword).
This particular of the "link" by the two creatures reinforces even more the idea that to be guarding Sasuke there was another white clone (which has not only temporarily abandoned his job for informing Madara)

So it's not unlikely that the Zetsu killed by Sasuke is not the original, adn anyway I qoute what said by Faustus in this post about the different kind of Zetsu's "clones":


----------



## memocay (Sep 1, 2011)

White Zetsu is now covered in Black Flames !!!

Once he reuniteds with Black Zetsu , they will become DOUBLE NEGA-ZETSU


----------



## Hungry1 (Sep 1, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> It looked like it was the original. I mean was there ever a time where one of the zetsu clones looked shit scared of dying?
> 
> 
> Normally the clones when they dye say something sarcastic or analyse what happened.
> ...



White Zetsu lost a friend that day, and that's more painful than amatarasu.


----------



## Sophie (Sep 1, 2011)

Original zetsu is probably the black one, the white ones are the fodder


----------



## Soljah (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone else here kinda find it funny Zetsu was so excited about Seeing Itachi's Amaretsu back when Itachi was fighting Sasuke.  Only to be stabbed by Sasuke amaretsu sword pwnt!


----------



## memocay (Sep 1, 2011)

Soljah said:


> Anyone else here kinda find it funny Zetsu was so excited about Seeing Itachi's Amaretsu back when Itachi was fighting Sasuke.  Only to be stabbed by Sasuke amaretsu sword pwnt!



Enton: The bitter-sweet stab of Irony


----------

